# Do you like lingerie?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Some examples:


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't care for it. I like cute underwear, though, like those colorful ones at Victoria's Secret.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes :yes 

As a matter of fact I'm wearing some right now.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Yes :yes
> 
> As a matter of fact I'm wearing some now.


You dark horse, you.. What kind?

I love shopping for lingerie.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I LOVE it.

I'd like to have a separate closet just for lingerie. 
I have a chest next to my bed full of it though.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Can't say I hate them, but sometimes girls (that I've known) aren't comfortable wearing them which wouldn't bother me, like said above, a nice pair of panties is always hot


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> You dark horse, you.. What kind?
> 
> I love buying new lingerie.


 Just my usual lycra catsuit


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, yes i do.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Just my usual lycra catsuit


meow.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

GOD YES. Unfortunately it's a really hard shopping habit for me to indulge because 99.9% of stockists don't sell my size. Petite problems. Honestly, it makes life really difficult. I basically thank Christ and all the stars on the rare occasion I find something that sort-of-almost-fits.

I want these in my life:
























I have something similar to the first set in silvery-grey with eyelash lace but ugh that blue is lovely. Wantwantwant. I love longline bras like in the third picture, too. They feel old-fashioned in the best way.

To be honest, though, nothing I wear on a daily basis ever matches anyway. That requires far too much forethought.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like dark stuff I guess, not so much into the cute, pastel kind of style.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Just my usual lycra catsuit


Pics please, right meow!


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes I do, I usually wear ones like the first two underneath my clothes.. but then when I am bored I also like to dress up in it and other fun outfits and think of how many dirty things I would do to myself at the moment.
lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> GOD YES. Unfortunately it's a really hard shopping habit for me to indulge because I take a 28-band bra and 99.9% of stockists sell nothing below 32 or 34. Petite problems.
> 
> I want these in my life:
> 
> ...


Finding bra's that fit me is such a pain, it seems like every one I buy is a hit or miss. I measured myself recently and realised I'd been wearing the wrong size for years too. I found this really lovely bra while shopping the other day but the smallest size was a 34 band and I seem to be a 30-32 depending.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Haha, meow.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I really like lace and thigh highs. :yes
I also like PVC/latex a lot, but haven't tried wearing it yet.


















lisbeth said:


> GOD YES. Unfortunately it's a really hard shopping habit for me to indulge because I take a 28-band bra and 99.9% of stockists sell nothing below 32 or 34. Petite problems. Honestly, it makes life really difficult. I basically thank Christ and all the stars on the rare occasion I find something that sort-of-almost-fits.
> 
> I want these in my life:


I really like those.  I feel your pain! It's hard for me to find bras in my bra size too (most stores stop at DD). So I'm pretty much limited to ebay for bras, unless I want to spend $983983983. :b


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

housebunny said:


> Woo! I want to see it, too! :clap


Haha +1 ..for science and what not :whip


----------



## ApatheticDisplay (Dec 4, 2013)

I can honestly say it's never done anything for me. I don't know :stu


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Haha +1 ..for science and what not :whip


:lol Yes of course, for science...


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I like to look at it, but would feel uncomfortable wearing it unless I lost like fifty pounds, lol.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Haha +1 ..for science and what not :whip





housebunny said:


> :lol Yes of course, for science...


Did I say cat suit? I meant lion suit:



Sorry to disappoint you ladies :b


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The lacey look doesn't really do anything for me.

Boyshorts are hot, but everything else (including lingerie) is kind of 'eh'.


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

Not really bothered with that stuff since I don't think anyone would see.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I like lingerie that is sexy and classy, the dirty stuff has its place but not so much


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Surprisingly, I do. I dress modestly in public (jeans everyday), but the idea of looking sexy in the bedroom for someone special appeals. Plus, the lace stuff is just pretty.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

lisbeth said:


>


I'm pretty sure they sell those at Target online. I have that pinkish/cream color one, only in black. Bought it at Target for $5.

Edit: http://www.target.com/c/lingerie-intimates-women-s-clothing/-/N-55vh9


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, especially if it comes with see through panties. Yummy!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Valtron said:


> Surprisingly, I do. I dress modestly in public (jeans everyday), but the idea of looking sexy in the bedroom for someone special appeals. Plus, the lace stuff is just pretty.


Yeah, I feel the same way. I love lace undies. :clap I like wearing lace stuff on a daily basis, but none of the super fancy lingerie. Maybe for special occasions though.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I really like lace and thigh highs. :yes


Yee ee ess to hold-ups. I bought a slip recently, too.



















Thanks for encouraging me to go window-shopping, Mezzo.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> Thanks for encouraging me to go window-shopping, Mezzo.


Welcome to the dark side. 
I spend soo much time buying stuff online or window-shopping lol.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I found cute lingerie in my size, but of course it's too expensive for a poor college student. :| *Continues window-shopping*


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Usually it gets taken off so fast it's rather pointless.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Umm let me think about that...










Yeah no.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

For a few minutes.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I found cute lingerie in my size, but of course it's too expensive for a poor college student. :| *Continues window-shopping*


:fall

I love those panties


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

extremly said:


>


Tattoos always look funny from afar. Those look like weird scratch marks.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Tattoos always look funny from afar. Those look like weird scratch marks.


She has tattoos? Lol sorry I was too focused on other parts of her body


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

If my big butt could fit in half that stuff without making me look like a complete clown, I'd be all for it. I ain't got a problem with it, but meh, my shape makes most things look odd on me haha. Now, colorful and sexy lacy bras are all me. Bras are my thing!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Women always look better with lingerie than naked. Lingerie makes the woman.

I especially like a combination of a corset, garter and stockings, with panties just eorn over top that you can easily remove. No need to remove the rest during sex.

I like lace and latex/pvc the most.


----------



## Metona (Dec 21, 2013)

It's not so much lingerie that I like, I really love the look of belly dancing outfits. Although I'm more drawn to the black and red colored outfits.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Metona said:


> It's not so much lingerie that I like, I really love the look of belly dancing outfits. Although I'm more drawn to the black and red colored outfits.


Now this.... This I like.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> For a few minutes.


Teehee


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I find it far more attractive to see a woman wearing some appealing lingerie than outright naked.

Perhaps I'm somewhat of a fetishist.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I love lingerie. I spend _way _too much money on it as it is. Haha.
Nothing pulls me out of a bad mood better than dressing up in lingerie and/or heels and just lounging around my apartment. :b


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Not really.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Some.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes. Although I have never went all out like those pics.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Oooooh Mezzo, you know how to make a man happy!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> Oooooh Mezzo, you know how to make a man happy!






mdiada said:


> *If my big butt could fit in half that stuff without making me look like a complete clown*, I'd be all for it. I ain't got a problem with it, but meh, my shape makes most things look odd on me haha. Now, colorful and sexy lacy bras are all me. Bras are my thing!


I don't believe that :b You probably have nice hips/curves!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Meh, it's just clothes. It looks nice though.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

It seems I like it a lot...


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No, it doesnt do anything for me.
What's underneath does.  And now I sound like a pervy perv. :doh


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

bringing this back to life because i love lingerie and reminds me i need to shop for some!




























i would not just wear it for my partner mostly for myself


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

@Juschill Thanks for reviving my thread. :b I like those!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I remember this thread! 


(fondly)


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes. The stuff I have is pretty basic though. I could use some sexier lingerie, even if I'm the only one who sees it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I really like the lingerie company Curvy Kate. Their stuff is so cute:
















































I want all of these!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't really think of bras and panties as lingerie. My fiance really likes corsets, stockings, collars- that kind of stuff. Mostly in black.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

oh may ghaddddd.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I love thigh high stockings and socks. They are pretty much the best thing a woman can wear. Other than that i don't really care.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Girls are so hot in lingerie and almost always look better in them. I like corsets, garters, stockings, I like lace, pvc, latex, spandex catsuitz, some other fetish wear like collars. Any combination is good. I like it even more when a girl wears some hot lingerie just underneathe her regular clothes either just her to feel sexy or surprise theit partner. I mean even a girl whos not 100% confident in their body, a good corset or bustier and some make up and hair can make all the difference.

For men I like they wear sexy underwear, swim briefs, hot boxers, thongs,and my favourite jock straps/jock briefs


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I actually don't.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Leggings are super sexy...yum yum.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I actually don't.


You're not a man.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I could never actually afford to try it . But now that I got a job ..

Everything Once


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I could never actually afford to try it . But now that I got a job ..
> 
> Everything Once


Do post explicit pics :b


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I like it. Would probably wear it on a regular basis if I had any.


----------

